# Which type is most likely to develop bipolar disorder?



## purplevelvetmask

Hi, 

I'm curious if typing has anything to do with a predisposition to certain mental disorders. If so, what personality type or cognitive function is most likely to develop bipolar disorder or cyclothimia which both consist of depressive and hypermanic/manic episodes.


----------



## Dreamer

I think INFP or ISFP


----------



## purplevelvetmask

^ What makes you say so?


----------



## skycloud86

I would say ISFx as well, or even IxFx.


----------



## Ectoplasm

I would be tempted to say NFP too, the Ne is inherently unstable enough as it is without changing and inconsistent moods and feelings adding to the pile.

I would be tempted to say ENFP simply due to the increased Ne potency and reliance but it depends which one out of Fi and Ne would be the bigger catalyst.


----------



## strawberryLola

Not sure if it could be related to feeling types, because of all of my friends who do have bipolar, of my female friends, two (one has taken the offical MBTI test years ago, the other, I'm guessing her type), and I'll list the other one as well:

Females:
ISFJ (confirmed)
ESFJ 

Male:
ENFP (confirmed)

I know it's hard to base bipolar I/II as well as cyclothemia type, but there have been studies to show that ADD and addictions (such as alcohol or drugs) that are often associated with the disease. Ex- alcohol addiction may trigger BPD. These are findings based on current research articles. That's also not to mention personality disorders, according to DSM standards.. I think it's also important to differentiate between normal mood swings, such as a person's current life situation (ex- death in a family, loss of a loved one-breakup).. so many factors to include, and so many triggers to consider which may or may relate to the disorder. Grey area, I think.


----------



## scarygirl

I read somewhere that ENFPs have a tendence to borderline personality disorder and bipolar disorder.


----------



## Linnifae

scarygirl said:


> I read somewhere that ENFPs have a tendence to borderline personality disorder and bipolar disorder.


I'd believe it. Not that I have either, but I have similar issues. :frustrating:

I have two male friends who are bi polar. One is an INFP, the other is ENFJ (I think)


----------



## Matchbook

I believe any type can develop bipolar disorder, so our own experiences with ourselves, friends, and relatives likely won't be enough to determine anything without some foray into the cognitive functioning aspect of things.

So here's an attempt. I don't expect everyone to agree. I'm theorizing:

I see bipolar disorder as being highly connected to chronic suppression and repression of one's self and desires, leading to internal stress reactions and chemical imbalance over time. Psychological factors repeatedly force the individual to halt the needed release and expression of certain internal states. When a threshold is released by physical or psychological triggers, these pent-up reactions swing out of balance into mania until the reaction is exhausted, at which the point the body overcompensates into depression in a continual teeter tottering of chemical reactions and psychological states.

I believe that Fi and Ni dominant individuals are most likely to develop bipolar disorder. Fi individuals are exceedingly invested in their personal desires, with much of their functioning revolving around it. When factors in life force the acknowledgment or fulfillment of these desires to be forced underground, the pressure of these desires builds, and without enough possible venting, bipolar disorder may develop, with sudden releases of pent-up internal states and desires. As an INFP, I nearly identify with bipolar disorder myself, in that I have swings of mania and depression, but the mania is very brief and controllable. I believe bipolar has not developed because I have developed many coping mechanisms and vents.

So INFPs and ISFPs, I theorize would be likely bipolarites.

Also, the INFJs, more so the INFJs than INTJs. Because Ni is such a powerful internal world and force for Ni dominants, and it demands an outlet, but because Ni is poorly understood and frequently poorly received by much of society, Ni dominants may have a tendency to hold these powerful states internally and underground, never feeling safe to externalize it. For INFJs this is likely particularly difficult, because of the Fe auxiliary...a need to produce Ni in social ways. For the INTJ, there may be more options to externalize Ni with Te....so I am not sure whether INTJ fits this as well.

So, I believe those most likely to have bipolar disorder are the INFPs, ISFPs, and INFJs, based on the sensitivity of their nature, and likelihood to suppress...creating a more volatile teeter-totter. ENFPs were mentioned here, but I doubt they would be as high up on the list, simply because most have developed ways of venting themselves. But if their Fi auxiliary is severely bludgeoned in life to a critical point - which I have seen in an ENFP friend of mine - bipolar disorder would be more likely.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

Psychiatric 'disorders' such as bipolar disorder are most likely to affect all types. It's one of the most commonly diagnosed 'disorders'.

But to be an ass I would say that every NF would most likely develop a 'mood' disorder (including bipolar disorder). I know I have! 
Just like I would say that every NT would develop a Cluster A personality disorder or a psychotic disorder. :O 
Just like I would say that every SP would develop a Cluster B personality disorder or a sexual addiction. :'(
Just like I would say that every SJ would develop either OCD or OCPD or a sleep and sexual disorder. :|

I'm being typist. That isn't true because psychiatry is much more complicated than that.


----------



## Tad Cooper

I'm borderline ENFP, but ENTP too and a little ESTP (it's hard to tell haha) and I'm suffering with something like bipolar. I think Ne definitely causes problems when developing with some people, probably because it's so confusing at times.


----------



## vellocent

I have bipolar disorder and am an INFP. There seems to be an equal amount of introverts and extroverts that I have known with the disorder. 
Random observations, based on personal experience and conversations with friends/internet users: 
When mania kicks in an introvert may seem extroverted, because they are more confident and have boundless energy (ie people aren't draining, because we have enough energy to cope). When depression hits an extrovert may seem introverted, because they don't want to bother other people or bring people down (at least people in touch with their Fe side). Some people cope with the stigma of being mentally ill by not developing close relationships. While others cope by having a few close relationships with people who understand. All the Fi, Ne, Si... functions are either heightened or dulled depending on which mood spectrum I am in. Mania feels more J, but a very explorative and curious one. Depression feels more P, where the judging is turned inward.


----------



## PinkCynix

I personally don't believe it has much to do with your type. If I were to make an assumption for depressive disorders, I'd say IXXX. As for bi-polar, my ENFP friend has it as does an ex ESTP roomate of mine. 
Most of my disorders are genetic, though. So I can't really say I think they correlate 100%.


----------



## Filigeedreamer

I don't think it correlates to type particularly. 

It's influenced a lot by genetics, and it tends to run in familys. Hormonal changes can trigure it, including adolesence and childbirth. Its a chemical inbalence in the brain. I don't see how type would influence that. 

I can see how people with mental illnesses might seem more like certain types, though, because of them. 

ENFPs are often called the introverted extrovert, and can seem to move between moods quickly, however that doesn't mean we are more inclinded towards bipolar, or any other mental disorder, lol. 

Someone with OCD might seem like an extream J type, doesn't mean they are or J types are more inclinded towards OCD. My friend has OCD and while he will neatly arange everything in the kitchen cupboards in order of size, he is otherwise pretty focused to keeping things unregimented and open ended like a P type. 

I think atributing certain mental illnesses or other medical issues as more common to certain types is going _way_ too far.


----------



## gretalbear

wow. i didn't know they were linked but i'm infp and i've suspected i'm cyclothymic for ages...


----------



## PistisSophia

I don't think that personality has much to do with the preponderence for bipolar disorder. There are both genetic and enviornmental triggers and scientists don't yet even have the answers. 

I'd say that all groups are probably pretty equal in getting or not getting it. Same with schizophrenia and other mental maladies.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Filigeedreamer said:


> I don't think it correlates to type particularly.
> 
> ENFPs are often called the introverted extrovert, and can seem to move between moods quickly, however that doesn't mean we are more inclinded towards bipolar, or any other mental disorder, lol.
> 
> I haven't heard this before, although it certainly describes my personality for INTRO/ EXTRO....i can actually get stuck in either or for a period of time. I often wondered why this happens. Its only been the past few years i've noticed this behavior. I kind of like it, its like having the best of both worlds.


----------



## firedell

My INFP brother has it.


----------



## Emerson

Matchbook said:


> I believe any type can develop bipolar disorder, so our own experiences with ourselves, friends, and relatives likely won't be enough to determine anything without some foray into the cognitive functioning aspect of things.
> 
> So here's an attempt. I don't expect everyone to agree. I'm theorizing:
> 
> I see bipolar disorder as being highly connected to chronic suppression and repression of one's self and desires, leading to internal stress reactions and chemical imbalance over time. Psychological factors repeatedly force the individual to halt the needed release and expression of certain internal states. When a threshold is released by physical or psychological triggers, these pent-up reactions swing out of balance into mania until the reaction is exhausted, at which the point the body overcompensates into depression in a continual teeter tottering of chemical reactions and psychological states.
> 
> I believe that Fi and Ni dominant individuals are most likely to develop bipolar disorder. Fi individuals are exceedingly invested in their personal desires, with much of their functioning revolving around it. When factors in life force the acknowledgment or fulfillment of these desires to be forced underground, the pressure of these desires builds, and without enough possible venting, bipolar disorder may develop, with sudden releases of pent-up internal states and desires. As an INFP, I nearly identify with bipolar disorder myself, in that I have swings of mania and depression, but the mania is very brief and controllable. I believe bipolar has not developed because I have developed many coping mechanisms and vents.
> 
> So INFPs and ISFPs, I theorize would be likely bipolarites.
> 
> Also, the INFJs, more so the INFJs than INTJs. Because Ni is such a powerful internal world and force for Ni dominants, and it demands an outlet, but because Ni is poorly understood and frequently poorly received by much of society, Ni dominants may have a tendency to hold these powerful states internally and underground, never feeling safe to externalize it. For INFJs this is likely particularly difficult, because of the Fe auxiliary...a need to produce Ni in social ways. For the INTJ, there may be more options to externalize Ni with Te....so I am not sure whether INTJ fits this as well.
> 
> So, I believe those most likely to have bipolar disorder are the INFPs, ISFPs, and INFJs, based on the sensitivity of their nature, and likelihood to suppress...creating a more volatile teeter-totter. ENFPs were mentioned here, but I doubt they would be as high up on the list, simply because most have developed ways of venting themselves. But if their Fi auxiliary is severely bludgeoned in life to a critical point - which I have seen in an ENFP friend of mine - bipolar disorder would be more likely.



INTJ with bipolar bro. Or at least I think I'm an INTJ, occasionally flitter into ENTP territory because fuck consistency.


----------



## Straystuff

I think personality disorders might be more connected to Enneagram than cognitive functions?


----------

